# About clininic hypnoterapy sessions



## action23 (Sep 24, 2009)

hi,i am male and 27.i have diognised ibs-d for a few months.i tried some meds which does not work on me and make me worse(i did not use anti-depressants).i am sure my ibs is triggered by anxiety that i affected about six months ago the anxiety case is over.But i am still suffering ibs-d .i am planning to attend 12 sessions clinic hypnoterapy.i have two questions about hypnoteraphy;1-) what is the success rate of this type of ibs(ibs-d,age 27,male)?i asked this question because i read some articles that the hypnoterpahy works on women and ibs-c vey well.And another reason for it these treatment is so expensive in my country(Turkey) and my insurance does not cover it?2-)i am planning to take Mike's ibs audio cds.(actually as mp3&pdf).my english is not so well but i can understand that i hear.i think i need to listen the sessions many times.in my situation;can i cope the ibs-d with help of Mike's ibs audio hypnoterapy cds ?thanks in advance


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi action - clinical hypnotherapy has a very good success rate - while it does not work for everyone, most people do have success. A few people have taken the course of 100 days two or three times for best relief, but most people see improvement upon completion of the first round. The overall success rate for the IBS Audio Program is from 83% - 93% improvement for over 90% of the folks who use the program. For IBS gut-directed or gut-specific hypnotherapy in general, the range is about 75% or so find improvement for IBS. To review the success rates and clinical trials information take a look at this link:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/usp1The program is very effective for IBS- D - In fact, if you read my story below, you will see that this was my problem as well.Also, the program has been sent to over 40 countries. Most people who do not have English as their primary language still have done very well with the program, and have even improved their English - so that is not a concern at all.Feel free to contact me if you have any questions at all - I am happy to support you - and you can also get help via the contact page on the http://www.ibscds.com site as well. I have a son about your age, so I know how hard it is to have IBS as a young man, and I wish you every success on your journey to feeling better no matter what way you try.Take care.


----------

